# Led cinema display + PC



## MichaelScott (28 Mars 2009)

bonjour! j'ai besoin de conseil , ayant un Macbook depuis peut j'aimerais m'acheter 
le monteur de apple le LED CINEMA DISPLAY 24" pour utilisation basique (traitement de texte et internet).
mais par contre j'ai déjà un Pc et j'aimerai vendre mon moniteur actuel un SAMSUNG 24"
et j'aimerai s'avoir si je peux utiliser le LED CINEMA DISPLAY sur un PC;
j'ai pu lire que celas peux fonctionner les ancien moniteur apple par sortit DVI , mais qu'en est-il du nouveau LED CINEMA DISPLAY;
est ce un bon rapport qualité prix d'acheter ce moniteur Apple.


                                                                                     Merci de vos réponse.


----------



## ntx (28 Mars 2009)

MichaelScott a dit:


> est ce un bon rapport qualité prix d'acheter ce moniteur Apple.


Non. Franchement payer 850  pour un 24", il faut être un peu c.. :rateau: Tu en trouveras des très bien pour 300-400 , et pourquoi ne pas garder ton Samsung ? 
Et en plus maintenant ils sont brillants


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Je suis du même avis que _ntx_. Franchement je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt du 24" Apple.


----------



## baryl78 (29 Mars 2009)

il est juste classe...

et avoir un seul cable (qui fait, video, usb et alim) sur son bureau pour moi ca n'a pas de prix....
moi ca me permet d'avoir l'alim vendu avec le MBP toujours dans le sac, donc pas de debranchement (je sais j'aurai pu en acheter une deuxieme)

si tu ne fait pas rentrer le design et la purete de ton bureau, c'est 4 fois trop cher si c'est le cas, il est juste au bon prix....


----------



## ntx (29 Mars 2009)

baryl78 a dit:


> et avoir un seul cable (qui fait, video, usb et alim) sur son bureau pour moi ca n'a pas de prix....


Plus de 500  le câble, mouais c'est un point du vue  C'est presque le prix d'un Mac mini :rateau:


----------



## amiro22730 (30 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir, c'est a toi de choisir j'ai fais un recherche google, le premier résultat pour un 24" du magasin Cdiscount à 199:


----------



## Rez2a (30 Mars 2009)

Hé, la réponse est dans le nom de l'écran : en dehors du fait que les câbles sont bien pratiques, il a un rétroéclairage par LED, et pour le moment je crois bien qu'il est seul sur le marché.
À ne pas oublier non plus : il a une iSight et un micro intégrés, et il fait hub USB, ce qui est quand même bien sympa quand on utilise un MB qui n'a que deux ports USB pour brancher souris et clavier en utilisation externe.
Après, est-ce qu'il vaut son prix, je ne sais pas ; jamais vu tourner de 24" LED donc je me prononcerai pas sur la qualité de l'écran.
Mais si tu es pas limité niveau budget, je pense que ça peut être un bon achat pour un MB.

Par contre, pour le plus important, je ne sais pas du tout si c'est possible de relier ça à autre chose qu'un Mac ; en tout cas sur le Apple Store il n'y a que des adaptateurs Mini DisplayPort vers DVI/VGA mais pas de DVI/VGA vers Mini DisplayPort donc...


----------



## amiro22730 (30 Mars 2009)

Et voici le fameux [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]LED Cinema Display 24"  à 849 &#8364; :





Apple ce n'est pas qu'une simple marque, ni une simple pomme croqué ! C'est bien plus ! Apple ne vends pas juste un ordinateur et son écran, Apple vends aussi le design époustouflant de ses machine et une performance extraordinaire. Il n'y a pas photo un ordinateur Apple est vraiment plus jolie dans un bureau alors qu'un HP ou encore Toshiba, qui lui fais tache et je ne vous parle même pas des écrans comme celui du dessus. 

Ce qu'il ne fait pas oublier s'est que cet écran contient aussi un iSight (Webcam), un microphone, deux haut-parleurs, mais aussi trois poerts USB 2.0 (qui sont bien utile car les ordinateur apple ne sont pas très bien garnis en therme de ports USB.

Niveau qualité, l'image est exceptionnelle ! Une image d'une netteté impressionnante ! Je l'ai vu dans un revendeur premium Apple. Le vendeur m'a mis un film pour encore plus m"impressionné et ça a marché (Le Diable S'habille En Prada en plus c'étais mon film préféré ! ! ! ^^)

Dernière chose, un moniteur classique transmettra l'image identique de ton MB, que le [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Moniteur Apple Cinema Display[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] lui fera de même mais pourra sevir aussi de second ecran (je m'explique: tu pourras glisser un fenêtre dessus et donc par exemple un iMovie d'ouvert sur ton [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Moniteur Apple Cinema Display, iChat sur ton MB pour discuter avec Belle-Maman et faire des un montage vidéo de vos dernières vacances dans la maison de campagne des beau-parents sans passé d'une fenêtre à l'autre.)

Donc voila . . .

En espérant avoir été asse complet.

Ah oui ! j'oubliais, pour la question si il est compatible Windows, malencontreusement il n'est pas compatible, j'ai contacter Apple il y a quelques semaine delà pour savoir s'il l'était et il m'ont dis que non.

Ce coups ci, j'ai vraiment finis !
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Garibaldi (30 Mars 2009)

Le mode bureau étendu fonctionne aussi avec d'autres ecran.

C'est surement un bel écran avec plein de qualités (déjà citées) mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit de bon rapport qualité prix(esthétique exclus car trop subjective). l'esthétique de l'objet peut compenser ceci.


----------



## NightWalker (30 Mars 2009)

Garibaldi a dit:


> Le mode bureau étendu fonctionne aussi avec d'autres ecran.
> 
> C'est surement un bel écran avec plein de qualités (déjà citées) mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit de bon rapport qualité prix(esthétique exclus car trop subjective). l'esthétique de l'objet peut compenser ceci.



Pour un LED de 24", je pense qu'à l'heure actuelle son prix n'est pas exagére. C'est sur qu'il est plus cher que les concurrents non LED. Il faut attendre ce que les concurrents sont capables de proposer comme tarif.


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Mars 2009)

amiro22730 a dit:


> Et voici le fameux [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]LED Cinema Display 24"  à 849  :
> 14.png[/IMG]Apple ce n'est pas qu'une simple marque, ni une simple pomme croqué ! C'est bien plus ! Apple ne vends pas juste un ordinateur et son écran, Apple vends aussi le design époustouflant de ses machine et une performance extraordinaire. Il n'y a pas photo un ordinateur Apple est vraiment plus jolie dans un bureau alors qu'un HP ou encore Toshiba, qui lui fais tache et je ne vous parle même pas des écrans comme celui du dessus.
> 
> Ce qu'il ne fait pas oublier s'est que cet écran contient aussi un iSight (Webcam), un microphone, deux haut-parleurs, mais aussi trois poerts USB 2.0 (qui sont bien utile car les ordinateur apple ne sont pas très bien garnis en therme de ports USB.
> ...



N'exagérons pas les choses tout de même.


----------



## ntx (30 Mars 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Pour un LED de 24", je pense qu'à l'heure actuelle son prix n'est pas exagére. C'est sur qu'il est plus cher que les concurrents non LED. Il faut attendre ce que les concurrents sont capables de proposer comme tarif.


Mais vu l'utilisation qui va en être faite :


> pour utilisation basique (traitement de texte et internet)


Ce n'est peut être pas non plus la peine d'acheter du haut de gamme :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (30 Mars 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Mais vu l'utilisation qui va en être faite :
> 
> Ce n'est peut être pas non plus la peine d'acheter du haut de gamme :rateau:



100 % d'accord... sauf pour se faire plaisir... un peu cher comme plaisir, mais... :love:


----------



## Dramis (30 Mars 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Non. Franchement payer 850  pour un 24", il faut être un peu c.. :rateau: Tu en trouveras des très bien pour 300-400 



Tu as quoi a 300, 400 euro qui soit pas une dalle tn?


----------



## ntx (30 Mars 2009)

Pour l'utilisation qui va en être faite pas besoin d'une dalle de première qualité , il n'est pas question de retouche photo, mais de bureautique et d'internet.
Ensuite si le prix importe peu et que Monsieur veut se faire plaisir, il n'est pas besoin de demander un avis sur le rapport qualité-prix.
Donc revenons à la demande de départ : non le rapport qualité-prix pour ce genre d'utilisation n'est pas bon


----------



## MichaelScott (31 Mars 2009)

merci a tous pour vos réponses; j'ai une autre question concernant la qualité de l'image sur un moniteur autre que apple, j"aimerai utilisé l'adaptateur mini displayport sortie DVI sur mon samsung 24" mais avant de me lancé si quelqu'un a déjà tester cette configuration , qui me donne un avis sur la qualité sortante , merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

ps: j'utilise photoshop de temps en temps


----------

